# GPP upgrade....good to get into HGVC?



## AZLatin5 (May 1, 2009)

I have owned at Grand Pacific Palisades for over 10 years and I love it.  Our sales lady said we have a rare opportunity to get into HGVC.  If I buy a resale of another Palisades property it will also be part of HGVC. I also have the option of turning my other 2 weeks into points on a yearly basis.  I have been reading everything I can about this but still can not tell if this is a great opportunity or not.

They are offering a platinum 1 bedroom (fixed summer week) with a points value of 4800.  MF's are $719.

I really have a lot of respect for many people on this site.  They seem to be very helpful and knowledgeable.


Thanks!


----------



## bosco0633 (May 2, 2009)

Just so I understand this, you currently have 2 weeks at Grand Pacific Palisades.  Are these 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom weeks?  How much is it going to cost you to join with these 2 weeks?  How much are you MFs currently?

Also, I assume you want to purchase a third week, a 1 bedroom platinum week for 4800 points.  How much are you paying for this third week?  

In my honest opinion, having an opportunity to join HGVC is a great idea.  It will open you up to so much more. I think you will be happy with this decision at the end of the day.  Im just really curious to know how much it will cost you to convert the weeks that you already own.

Becoming a member of HGVC allows you access to so many more places to go to and enjoy without the fees attached with RCI.

Good luck, I think you should take advantage of this opportunity


----------



## Cathyb (May 2, 2009)

Ask your salesperson if Hilton pulls out of this project at a later date, where does that leave you -- still a Hilton participant --or just an owner at another GPP property with ZERO Hilton privileges -- and that is all.

Ask to see whatever he/she says in writing.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 2, 2009)

We need more info to give you any advice.

What do you current own? ( both at GP and others?)

What are they offering and at what price?


----------



## AZLatin5 (May 2, 2009)

The 1 bedroom is $6900 which is about $1.4 a point which I read is average or the going rate.  I currently own fixed summer weeks at GPP that I bought and paid for years ago.  The mf's are about $900 (with taxes,reserves, RCI fee).  Right now these have no connection with Hilton because I bought them prior to the partnership of GPR and Hilton.   They are 2bdr park view 26,27 (4th of July).  Palisades is the only place I own at.

I was told if I buy the 1bdrm that allows all of my weeks to qualify and each summer week would be worth 7000 points if I chose to "give" it to Hilton otherwise I can just use them as usual.

She said it is $90/year to be "with" Hilton but then I no longer have to pay my $59 yearly RCI fee.  I am not sure of any other fees........

I think this covers it.  Thanks so much for your advice.

Also the current weeks I own are 2 bedroom park view at Palisades weeks 26 and 27 (4th of July)


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 2, 2009)

AZLatin5 said:


> The 1 bedroom is $6900 which is about $1.4 a point which I read is average or the going rate.  I currently own fixed summer weeks at GPP that I bought and paid for years ago.  The mf's are about $900 (with taxes,reserves, RCI fee).  Right now these have no connection with Hilton because I bought them prior to the partnership of GPR and Hilton.   They are 2bdr park view 26,27 (4th of July).  Palisades is the only place I own at.
> 
> I was told if I buy the 1bdrm that allows all of my weeks to qualify and each summer week would be worth 7000 points if I chose to "give" it to Hilton otherwise I can just use them as usual.
> 
> ...




That would not be a bad deal. 

Do you plan on using your GPP weeks every year or are you looking for some variety in your booking patterns?  Why buy something you don't plan on using, I would consider the purchase if you want to go other places and take other size unit and not always 2 BRs

Can you get Elite status with the purchase?  If you can't, it is good deal.

Can you get it in writing that you can stay in Hilton even if the relationship is dropped.

I would consider it if it was offered to me.


----------



## AZLatin5 (May 2, 2009)

Right now i usually use my weeks or exchange through RCI.  I, personally, have had many problems with RCI and think many resorts aren't as good as what I own unless they are Hiltons!  I wanted more options and flexibility to enhance what I already own.

I was told I would get Elite status.  That's a good question to ask about always being partnered with Hilton.  Is that a possibility?


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 2, 2009)

AZLatin5 said:


> Right now i usually use my weeks or exchange through RCI.  I, personally, have had many problems with RCI and think many resorts aren't as good as what I own unless they are Hiltons!  I wanted more options and flexibility to enhance what I already own.
> 
> I was told I would get Elite status.  That's a good question to ask about always being partnered with Hilton.  Is that a possibility?



If you are trading right now via RCI mainly and NOT using your weeks, I would take the offer.  Why?  Because right now with RCI you give a week you get a week.  With HGVC you pay for what you use, and it costs less via RCI through HGVC.

For instance you get 7000 HGVC points for each of your weeks, well did you know that is only costs 4800 HGVC for a 2 BR in Red season for an exchange via RCI, that still leaves you with 2200 which is enough for a studio for a week in platinum season via HGVC.  So now you have 2 exchanges for what you would get 1 in via RCI directly.

If you only end up with a 1 BR in exchange for your 2 BR deposit, in HGVC you only get what you pay for.  Via HGVC that 1 BR in Red season is only 3400, leaving you 3600 for another exchange.

With entry level Elite all 7 day exchanges via HGVC are NO charge provided you book online.  Via RCI you still pay the $164 fee.

How have your trades via RCI been in the past?


----------



## Bill4728 (May 2, 2009)

The other thing to consider is "if you convert, How difficult it may be to reserve your July 4th weeks?" In many point systems the super premium weeks like July 4th and New years, are almost impossible to reserve using points.  

If you currently had a regular floating week, I might suggest you convert. But with a July 4th week, I lean against converting.


----------



## PigsDad (May 2, 2009)

I sounds like a decent deal, but a word to the wise:  For every point that the salesperson verbally says, make sure you have them *show you it in writing in the contract*.  I would be especially cautious here because while buyers at Marbrisa are HGVC members, this is the first I have heard of an owner of a different GP property being able to convert (not trade-in) their GP ownership to HGVC points.

Also (very important!) -- ask the salesperson what happens if you later decide to sell any of your timeshare weeks.  It has been reported before that a resale buyer of a GP property, including Marbrisa, cannot join HGVC.  If that is so, then the value of those properties to you, as a seller, is greatly diminished.

Let us know what you end up doing -- we are all very interested in how this turns out!  And good luck!

Kurt


----------



## AZLatin5 (May 2, 2009)

Thank you for all the great suggestions!  

Good point with converting 4th of July weeks.  We have exchanged through RCI to go to Manhattan Club, Florida and Wyndham Pagosa but I do have trouble getting exactly what I want sometimes. Which is frustrating!! Wasn't able to get what I wanted in HI so I rented.  Hard to get a ski week-did go to Wyndham Pagosa and it was so-so.  Was not able to get San Francisco for the time period I wanted.  I even have trouble sometimes getting other summer weeks in Carlsbad after I've already deposited and then it's too late to get my weeks back  

I am a teacher with school aged kids so we always vacation at peak times and   I'm starting to think this might not be as great a buy for me as I originally thought


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 2, 2009)

AZLatin5 said:


> Thank you for all the great suggestions!
> 
> Good point with converting 4th of July weeks.  We have exchanged through RCI to go to Manhattan Club, Florida and Wyndham Pagosa but I do have trouble getting exactly what I want sometimes. Which is frustrating!! Wasn't able to get what I wanted in HI so I rented.  Hard to get a ski week-did go to Wyndham Pagosa and it was so-so.  Was not able to get San Francisco for the time period I wanted.  I even have trouble sometimes getting other summer weeks in Carlsbad after I've already deposited and then it's too late to get my weeks back
> 
> I am a teacher with school aged kids so we always vacation at peak times and   I'm starting to think this might not be as great a buy for me as I originally thought




Using just RCI for school breaks can be hard.  But it won't improve much for HGVC.  Problem is you are limited to obtaining only weeks that people deposit and Holiday and School time is very difficult if that is only what you are limited to.

Using HGVC resorts might be a little better provided you plan at exactly 9 months in advance.  If you plan on using your week(s) you might check how your GPP weeks can be booked if you switch to HGVC.  Is it through HGVC home season window or some other process.


----------



## skimble (May 2, 2009)

AZLatin5 said:


> The 1 bedroom is $6900 which is about $1.4 a point which I read is average or the going rate.  I currently own fixed summer weeks at GPP that I bought and paid for years ago.  The mf's are about $900 (with taxes,reserves, RCI fee).  Right now these have no connection with Hilton because I bought them prior to the partnership of GPR and Hilton.   They are 2bdr park view 26,27 (4th of July).  Palisades is the only place I own at.
> 
> I was told if I buy the 1bdrm that allows all of my weeks to qualify and each summer week would be worth 7000 points if I chose to "give" it to Hilton otherwise I can just use them as usual.
> 
> ...



You didn't mention how much this whole deal was going to cost.  When they offered it to me (and I have a GPR Seapointe week) they offered the same number of points, and the cost of the HGVC week was going to be $10,800.  It seemed like a pretty good deal to me.  But... I'm always skeptical of sales presentations.  
How much did they offer this deal for?


----------



## Cathyb (May 3, 2009)

skimble:  I see you also own at Carlsbad Inn -- did they tell you why Seapointe was offered for upgrade and not Carlsbad Inn?  I happen to own at CI.


----------



## JohnnyO (Aug 29, 2009)

GPR is the developer for Carlsbad Seapointe Resort and Grand Pacific Palisades.  They only manage the Carlsbad Inn.  They are only offering their developed resorts in this program.




Cathyb said:


> skimble:  I see you also own at Carlsbad Inn -- did they tell you why Seapointe was offered for upgrade and not Carlsbad Inn?  I happen to own at CI.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 29, 2009)

Since this is a thread from earlier this year resurrected, I was just wondering what the OP ended up doing.

Did they take the deal and are now a HGVC member?  I would have if all of the caveats were addressed in the contract.  

I was one of the last one to get elite via a resale.  If the OP did do the contract they would now be the last Elite owner via resale that I am aware of.


----------



## AZLatin5 (Aug 29, 2009)

I didn't do the original offer but not there is a similar one available again. I really want to be an HGVC member but not sure of the value or the lasting effect of GPP as a Hilton?  

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## JM48 (Aug 29, 2009)

I found this on e bay I think it is what the original OP was talking about.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Grand-Pacific-P...ares?hash=item1e5823c187&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

 Don't know anything about this other then what I have read here.

 JM


----------



## SCMom (Aug 30, 2009)

*Some details of MarBrisa ownership*

I didn't see this thread originally, as I have only been on TUG since June.  We own at MarBrisa, and as we are currently in escrow on a SeaWorld package, my husband and I have been reviewing our MarBrisa ownership.  MarBrisa was our first timeshare purchase and we didn't really know anything about timeshares at the time.  Since June, we have been actively educating ourselves.  Here are a couple of the things I have learned from going over our documents:

1) Our participation in HGVC is only guaranteed for five years (from our 2007 purchase date.)  It does not automatically cancel then, but HGVC does have the opportunity to drop  the affiliation with MarBrisa at that time.  

2) Eligibility to belong to HGVC does not transfer with a resale.  All we could sell would be the week at MarBrisa.  Given what the resales for GPP are, I believe that our week would be not worth much resale.  Our salesperson was upfront about that, but at the time I didn't really understand what it meant.

3) MarBrisa is being built very slowly.  The plan for the resort is stunning, with an onsite Cheescake Factory and tons of amenities.  However, right now it is only a couple of small buildings and a very small pool.  We stopped by to check it out about two months ago.  Sales are slow and the economy is bad and who knows how it will all play out.

That being said, it seems unlikely to me that Hilton would disaffiliate from MarBrisa anytime soon.  The Grand Pacific resorts are Hilton's only CA beach properties.  Given the inclusion of Carlsbad Inn and Pacific Palisades in the latest book, it seems that they are strengthening their relationship.  But, no one can foretell the future.  As everyone always said, if I knew then what I knew now, we would have approached our timeshare purchases differently.  However, we are very happy members of HGVC.  I love the flexibility of the points and we are not constrained by the school schedules, as we homeschool.  We are planning a large family gathering on the big island of Hawaii next May.  By rolling forward and borrowing our points we have been able to reserve three two bedrooms at Waikaloa for ten days.  Because it is gold season, each year of points (we are using three years off our 7000 point package) nets us 10 days.  We think that is great!

I hope this is helpful.  So far, I have not seen any other MarBrisa owners posting on these boards.  We are a small group, I think... 

Emily


----------



## TheWizz (Sep 10, 2009)

JM48 said:


> I found this on e bay I think it is what the original OP was talking about.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Grand-Pacific-P...ares?hash=item1e5823c187&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> ...



Hey!  I recognize that listing!  I just bought this timeshare at GPP for a really great price ($767).  I called GPP before bidding and was told I could "convert" or "trade-in" this timeshare and get the full value of HGVC, which is 8400 points annually since it is deeded as a 2BR OV, wk# 42.   

Of course I need to buy something from GP "retail" to do this, but I believe the entry price at MarBrisa for a bi-annual usage Studio worth 2500 HGVC points is ~$5000.  So I figured 8400 odd year and 10900 even year HGVC points for ~$6000 was a pretty good deal.  

I expect to complete the deed transfer at GPP in 2-3 months and hoping I can perhaps get a better fixed week (Platinum?) worth more points for around the $5k price - perhaps a EOY fire sale?  I'll let everyone know how this turns out.  I had been looking for something at Bay Club (affiliate?) or Flamingo since I heard HGVC didn't have ROFR at those two places, but this was just too good an opportunity to let pass given the # of points potential...


----------



## AZLatin5 (Oct 10, 2009)

I bought another week with Carlsbad Seapointe and got into HGVC.  I endedd up buying 6200 platinum points for $6000 and have the option for Elite status with all existing weeks I own with GPP.  I am still learning all about HGVC and appreciate help.  Also, we have not closed yet but I did get all questions answered so we will see about it being in writing!


----------

